
Show HN: My Book, ADHD Pro – Happy Productivity for People with ADHD - robmerki
https://adhdpro.xyz/
======
robmerki
I was diagnosed with ADHD 5 years ago, and it's been quite a struggle.

When I started in tech, I had a difficult time focusing on the right tasks at
work. Sometimes I would hyperfocus and complete an entire week's work in one
day, but most of the time, I was suffering and fighting myself to keep
focused. Context switching was a tremendous drain on my energy, and my
organization was chaotic at best.

I felt like shit all the time.

Two years ago, I started interviewing other "out" ADHD professionals to see
what they were doing to manage. My goal was to be productive AND happy at the
same time. I succeeded.

I found several patterns from these interviews and started compiling notes. I
was also shocked at how poor our experiences were with therapy! The majority
said therapy was NOT helpful with ADHD.

Other ADHD books seemed to be focused on "coping" rather than thriving, or
they made overzealous claims about ADHD being a "superpower". It's a
neurodevelopmental disorder with pros and cons, not magic.

When the pandemic hit, I quit my job and started writing. I took my own
advice, and this project has been completed with minimal stress. I can't
believe I'm actually launching something that I didn't have to _grind_ on. I
was able to maintain sustainable productivity, and I think you can too.

If you have (or think you have) ADHD, I think this book can help you build a
better strategy for how to maintain happy productivity while avoiding burn-
out.

The book is DRM free and available in all major e-book formats, and the
companion videos are all recorded at 1080p 60fps.

~~~
whitef0x
What’s the main draw on your book vs others?

~~~
robmerki
There are some great ADHD books out there, but many of them are deeply
scientific or for parents.

My book is geared towards people who want to complete side projects and have
better strategies at work, without reducing the scope of their goals or
quality of work. I explain how to take a mindful approach to ADHD symptoms
rather than chaotically bouncing from hyperfocus to burn-out.

------
viridian
Hey Rob, have you read Taking charge of Adult ADHD? If so, what are your
thoughts?

~~~
robmerki
It's one of the books that I didn't get around to reading, so I don't have a
solid opinion about it :)

